# Update -- Trip to NYC to meet Fiona & Eldad



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Have a little surprise for our SM sisters. Lindsay (lmillette) and I arranged to meet while she was in NYC today from MA. She was coming to see Anderson Cooper's talk show because Eldad, of Hope for Paws Animal Rescue, was a guest on the show, along with rescued Fiona and her new family. You'll probably remember the video of Eldad saving Fiona from a trash area in an LA parking lot. It's gone viral and touched so many of us.:smcry: I met them after the taping and everyone got together across from the studio in Central Park. Lindsay is such a fan of Eldad's that she couldn't have been happier seeing the biggest movie star. And BTW, Lindsay's DH Shane is a sweetheart. The show will air on Monday!! Please watch. Here are some pix:
> Lindsay, Fiona and Eldad
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry it has taken my so long to post on the day in New York with Eldad. I have been traveling home from New York today. 

The trip was so amazing!! I recently started following Eldad's rescue, Hope for Paws and it meant so much to me to actually meet him and Fiona. I found out they were going to be on the Anderson Cooper show and decided I had to go. Then last week I was trying to facilitate a rescue for Muffy (not sure if you saw the urgent post in the rescue forum – unfortunately, he passed away :smcry and Sue (Snowbody) (pic of her and I below - she is in the red coat and I am in the tan coat) was trying to help me with it. I noticed Sue lived in NYC and told her how I was planning to be in NYC and we decided to meet up, which was very exciting! It's not every day you get to meet wonderful people from amazing forums like SM. 

_A little background:_ I've always loved all animals. I have a friend who is a dog lover like me and she sent me the Fiona video and email captioned as _"be prepared to cry, but wonderful ending"_ - boy does she know me! I was blubbering at my desk in work. Right away I started researching who the rescuer was and found out it was Eldad who founded Hope for Paws with his wife Audrey. I know right away that _*my life had forever changed*_. I was very emotional the entire week and decided I had to be involved somehow. I continued to research Eldad and the rescue circuit and came across so many touching and extremely emotional videos. I found the Edie video and noticed this rescue was by our very own SM member Bronwyne (smlcm). I began corresponding with Bron and am so thankful to have found her because she is wonderful person and role model. :wub:

After the show taping Eldad and his wife Audrey, Fiona, and Fiona's parents Michele and Chris went over to Central Park (as Sue posted). I had the pleasure to talk to Eldad for a while. We spoke about Fiona and other rescues he has done. We talked about Edie's rescue and spoke about Bron. I told him how I found Edie's video and was lucky to find Bron and correspond with her. He said Bron is such an amazing person and has taught him a fews things that have helped his rescue so much!! I also told him about the wonderful rescues that took place earlier this week (8yr old male Humphrey, 14yr old female Lily (RIP - bless her sole), and two 5 week old puppies) and he was thrilled to hear about them! 

I honestly couldn't have had a better visit with everyone. And to hear such wonderful words about Bron was great. She does such amazing work!! :wub2:

Fiona was so terrific!! She loved being held by everyone and looks so at peace with her life :heart:!! Her Mom told me she did so great on the flight to New York and was able to sit right on her lap!! Eldad also said Fiona was so excited to him when they all meet at the airport!! 

See more Eldad's work on his YouTube page at:
http://www.youtube.com/eldad75
Or visit their website at:
http://www.hopeforpaws.org/media_links

I have posted some more pictures from the trip!

Truly an AMAZING trip!!!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

So gorgeous - all of you. What a wonderful trip. I won't take Eldad for granted next time I ask him to help me wash the fleas off a dog when we turn up to our vet at the same time! Lindsay, I thank you for your kind words. Both you and Sue are lovely.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lindsay, what an awesome experience!!! So glad that you and Sue got to meet Fiona and Eldad- truly inspiring. Love the pics of all you wonderful people


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Lindsay, what an awesome experience!!! So glad that you and Sue got to meet Fiona and Eldad- truly inspiring. Love the pics of all you wonderful people


Thanks Marisa!! Glad you enjoyed the pics. It was one of the best experiences of my life!! It truly was wonderful!! :wub:
It's not everyday you get to meet an SM friend . There shouls be like an annual SM event!! :w00t:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Awww, Lindsay - I love that! I saw Susan's post before so now I am also following Eldad on Facebook. I saw Fiona's video a while back and it just killed me and touched me very deeply. It's very powerful in that it can take you to the depths of sorrow and to the apex of joy all in just a few minutes! So glad you have been so inspired by it. It looks like it was a lot of fun meeting Fiona - she's the kind of celebrity I'd like to meet!


----------

